# Acela Express Reservations



## Sheehy83 (Sep 21, 2007)

First post here! Just a quick question re: the Acela Express. When you book a business class ticket, is your seat assigned, like on an airplane, or do you get to choose wherever you want to sit? If it is assigned seating, do you get to choose an aisle or window seat? I only ask because Amtrak's online booking system doesn't seem to make this clear.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

No assigned seating.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 21, 2007)

Guest said:


> No assigned seating.


That is correct, neither business class nor first class has assigned seating. It's first come first choice of seats.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 21, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > No assigned seating.
> ...


Not really first come, first choice. It is first on-board, first choice. If you are using a heavily booked train and you board at other than the origan station, you will have to search for seats. You could book six months in advance and arrive at the station two hours before departure and still have only a choice of scattered sigle seats or no seats if Amtrak overbooked. 
The lack of assigned seats even in First Class is the one big negative I have about Acela. If I spend $500 for my wife and I to travel on Acela, I do not want to have to depend on someone's kindness to allow us to sit together.


----------



## had8ley (Sep 22, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


I definitely agree that the seating on Acela needs to be assigned. I can think of one positive way to get "together" seats. If you are at an originating station (Boston, Washington, New York) pay a Red cap to carry your bags and bring you to the train. Tell him your concerns about sitting together. A $5 bill will relieve a lot of anxiety. They will usually get you on board asap since they have other people to help. I've had to sit in the bistro section of the cafe car for lack of seats in the business class car.


----------



## Guest_TransAtlantic_* (Sep 24, 2007)

Reminds me of the old gag: "Good evening, Sir. Do you have reservations?"

"Yes, but I'm eating here anyway"


----------

